# West branch parks open?



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I heard that wb Ramps were closed? Is this true or is it fake news. Hard to tell what is true these last couple weeks. Trying to get out Sunday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Not sure about the ramps. I just got home from shore fishing dam/sunset trip...I didn't see or hear any boats out there tonight. I have fished the dam from shore 4 times in last 7 days/nights and always saw at least 4 boats near dam...again saw none tonight.

...fish are there though...that's for sure!

...had a big fish break my shallow bandit at bill tonight just after 8 tonight...rod took weight and I set hook hard. Fish never did a <drag run> just pulled hard down and kinda was like coming in like a big walleye off a boat...my guess was walleye in 7 to 8 pound range...but could have been Mr. Muskie. Just weird bc the other day I got a muskie and like all other muskies I've caught they did that drag peel run and moved around left and right...this fish tonight was just like a big walleye off the pier or boat ... kinda just rolling and banging down...its westbranch...its <dam> fishing...love it!

Don.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

My buddy was out there today, so he was able to launch somewhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They are keeping ramps open but other facilities shut down.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I launched Thursday.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

There open got 3 today lost one saw some fins and a couple nice walleye spawning in the rocks.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

East and West ramps open. That could change. You can check the ODNR webpage or call park office for updates.


----------

